# RCI 1 in 4 rule and Extra Vacation Weeks



## Kelly (Jul 18, 2005)

*RCI 1 in 4 rule and Extra Vacation Weeks:Finally with a response from RCI*

Are the extra vacation weeks subject to the 1 in 4 rule?  Resort in question Pueblo Bonito Sunset in Cabo.  Used a regular exchange there in 2004.

Thanks


----------



## Dani (Jul 19, 2005)

In general, the answer is no.  "Madge" has stated that although RCI does not impose a 1 in 4 restriction on Bonus Vacation Weeks, a very few resorts still might.  You have to ask your Vacation Guide.  Here are two threads on the old BBS about this issue...one involves a Pueblo Bonito resort:

http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum23/HTML/001911.html

http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum23/HTML/002040.html


----------



## readyalready (Jul 19, 2005)

I think the Pueblo Bonitos do enforce the 1 in 4 for Extra Vacations and Last Call.  I went to one on a last call and tried to book an exchange and after I specificallly asked was told that they did enforce for EV and I could not exchange there for 4 years, this was last month.  Of course you never know and maybe another VC would have let it go through, but the resort may have cancelled it.  I didn't want to risk it so chose to believe the VC.

Is there verbage about 1 in 4 on the information screen for the EV?


----------



## Kelly (Jul 19, 2005)

*I think the Pueblo Bonitos do enforce the 1 in 4 for Extra Vacations and Last Call*

Well that's interesting.  I just got off the phone with RCI and was told no, they are not subject.  Only regular exchanges.  I had to release the week because I needed two units and they only had one.  That was a mess up because I was able to book two units online, got two confirmation emails and then when I went to check today to confirm one unit was gone!


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 19, 2005)

Kelly, you should check again; RCI guides, many of whom are very eager to help, often don't check the restrictions for certain resorts, and may assume that the 1 in 4 doesn't apply to Mexican resorts, since it doesn't apply to most resorts in the US for Extra Vacations.

Ask again, and request that the guide check resort notes for each PB resort. The Mayan Palaces are another that strictly enforce the 1 in 4 rule, including extra vacations.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 19, 2005)

I've placed an email to RCI with this question.  I prefer to have the answer in writing.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## readyalready (Jul 21, 2005)

This post reminded me that I asked this question on the ask RCI forum.  The response was to email feedback with specific resorts.  I did email and ask about the Pueblo Bonito chain and was told:

Thank you for your e-mail.

The One in Four Year rule does not apply to Extra Vacations or Last Call
space.  Only regular exchanges are subject to the One in Four Year 
restrictions.

This was a pretty definitive statement which I'm still having trouble believing.  I am also a bit annoyed, as I had a Christmas week on hold and was confirming when I was told that the PB would enforce a 1 in 4 on a Last call and exchange.  Right hand, meet left hand answering the phone....

Please post your response when received Kelly, we'll see if they match.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 22, 2005)

readyalready said:
			
		

> I am also a bit annoyed, as I had a Christmas week on hold and was confirming when I was told that the PB would enforce a 1 in 4 on a Last call and exchange.  Right hand, meet left hand answering the phone....



I would respond to your answer email from feedback@rci.com with the details of your frustration. I expect they would watch for another unit to become available and let you have it if if does.

I had a situation last year where a website problem prevented me from confirming a unit overnight. By the time the office opened, it was gone. I emailed and they found a similar unit a week or so later for me. They really do seem to try to be helpful in these situations.

It's certainly worth a shot.

Sheila


----------



## Kelly (Jul 24, 2005)

As of tonight, I received no written reply from RCI.  I was  using the feedback email address.  Funny, they would call and want to confirm the week...by a vacation seller, I mean, counselor phone bank.... but they would not give me an answer in writing.  I had extended the hold until tonight  (Sat) which gave them 5 days to respond in writing and still no reply.  I let the weeks go but will still pursue in case I want the exchange latter.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is the final (as of tonight) word from RCI on the matter.  I've attached the communication.  It took several attempts to get an answer in writing.







My Original RCI Question:  Dated July 18, 2005

Hello.  I reserved two units this evening for the following resort.  I received two separate emails from RCI within minutes.  However, in looking at my account, it appears that only one resort in on my account.
And now there are no more weeks at the resort.  What happened?  As you can see, these emails were sent within one minute of each other.



Thanks,




RCI Response July 19:




Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.


Unfortunately, without your RCI ID #, we cannot assist you.  Please return this message with your name and RCI ID #, and we'll be happy to 
try to help.   If you do not know your ID #, please provide your 
complete name, mailing address and where you own. We'll be happy to find the account for you.

Thank you for your interest in RCI Points.






My response July 19:

Hello,

Thank you for your email.  My account number is ………….  I have contacted RCI by phone today and they did not have the two units available at the Sunset Beach; however they did have two for the following week, May 15.  

Additionally, I specifically asked if Extra Vacations at the PB Sunset Beach are subject to the 1 in 4 exchange rule.  The vacation counselor told me they are not subject, that only regular exchanges are subject.  Please confirm.

I have placed on hold these weeks and have until tomorrow to confirm.  I appreciate your prompt response.

Sincerely,




My response July 29 after no reply from RCI:



Dear RCI,

I am still awaiting an answer for the question I emailed you on July 19th.
I had to give up the weeks on hold because you did not answer my question.
Could you please verify if I am eligible to use the extra vacations at the Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo.

Thank you,




RCI’s Response August 4, 2005

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.  We apologize for the delayed response.

The 1-in-4-year rule applies per account, irrespective if it is a regular exchange or Extra Vacation.  We regret it if you were given the wrong information.

Since you vacationed at resort #5704 Pueblo Bonito at Sunset Beach in May 2004, you will not be eligible again until 2008.  

Thank you for your interest in RCI.

Kind regards,

Julio Tierno
Customer Communications Specialist


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2005)

So, is Madge wrong on this or is Julio wrong?????  RCI made no distinction on resorts.  Like I mentioned earlier, they called ME to confirm the weeks on the day of the expire.  I would have hated to get the confirm and the airline tickets and then find out I was given the wrong information.  This is poor customer relations.  I am not mad at RCI, just feel a bit used that they were oh, so very willing to take my visa up front and figure it all out later.  It ranks up there with "Can we extend your membership tonight even though we can't find an exchange for you?"


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 5, 2005)

Madge has actually said in the past that The 1 in 4 rule on extra vacations depends on the Specific resorts policy and recommends members call the resort for specifics.

Im of the opinion RCI should have this information befor they confirm a exchange.
If there is not specific information on the resort listing that states Extra vacations are not subject to 1 in 4 rule you should assume it applies unless you call the resort and confirm they will let you check-in.

The 1 in 4 type rules create a  huge mess for RCI and Members.
some resorts only enforce the rule on exchanges but not extra vacations.
Other resorts enforce them on exchanges and Extra Vacations.
RCI vacation reps can't give members the correct info and then confirm exchanges when they are in violation of the rule.
Members can confirm a exchange,buy airfare and then denied check-in
It was RCI's Choice to allow developers to place 1-In-4 rule restrictions on exchanges into there resorts and RCI should take responsibility for enforcing it and the damages it causes when they don't.


----------



## scooooter (Aug 9, 2005)

I just talked to Orange Lake Country Club in Orlando about this yesterday - they said if you own a timeshare there, they will waive the rule for you to exchange another time share you own so that you can exchange to go there every year.  But, you already have to own a timeshare there to be able to do it.

That made me think that the resort is the one who makes the call??

Rhonda


----------



## davesdog (Aug 9, 2005)

It seems with everybody having other friends that belong to RCI. A person would just have to have someone else reserve it for them. This could easily be done under another family members name. No charge for guest cert. if done on extra, or last call vacations.


----------



## scooooter (Aug 9, 2005)

Davesdog, can you explain?

Rhonda


----------



## davesdog (Aug 9, 2005)

scooooter said:
			
		

> Davesdog, can you explain?
> 
> Rhonda



Say you want to go 2 years in a row to a 1 in 4.  You book it this year. Next year, I book it thru my account, and use a FREE guest cert. in the spouse, or other relatives name that is going next year.  That way there would not be an account, or a name match 2 years in a row.

With all of the rental sights that are available thru RCI, I would think you would be able to keep this up, especially if you travel with other friends from time to time.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 10, 2005)

I too was told by a Vacation Guide that PB was one of the few that enforced the 1 in 4 rule for extra vacations. That is how I ended up with 2 weeks at the PB's because owners are exempt and can visit as often as they like.


----------



## scooooter (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok - not familiar with guest certs.  (we're new at this.)

Rhonda


----------



## EileenSRN (Aug 10, 2005)

If you make a regular, everyday exchange the confirmation is in your name. Only you can check in. If you are being nice and exchanging for someone else to use the unit, or renting out the unit, you must purchase a Guest Certificate from the exchange company. They're $149 for RCI. I'm not sure about II's, but it's in the same range. Another way the exchange companies can make $$$$$$$$.
Eileen


----------



## EileenSRN (Aug 10, 2005)

Davesdog,
That sounds like an idea with possibilities. I live on the East Coast and don't think Mexico is high on our liist. I'd be willing to help someone out. With Paypal, transfering the $ wouldn't be a problem. BUT...is a different account # all that's required? I don't think the same name every year would raise the flag, unless it's a resort that "gets to know you" so well they recognize your face.
Eileen


----------



## geekette (Aug 10, 2005)

EileenSRN said:
			
		

> If you make a regular, everyday exchange the confirmation is in your name. Only you can check in. If you are being nice and exchanging for someone else to use the unit, or renting out the unit, you must purchase a Guest Certificate from the exchange company. They're $149 for RCI. I'm not sure about II's, but it's in the same range. Another way the exchange companies can make $$$$$$$$.
> Eileen



RCI  charges $49 for GC tho they are in some cases free.  RCI exchanges are $149.

"renting out the unit" will get you in trouble fast.  You may recover your exchange and GC fees, but you cannot profit.


----------



## davesdog (Aug 10, 2005)

Guest Certs. are free for both extra vacations, and last call.  If you are using an exchange is the only way you have to pay the guest cert. fee.


----------



## Bootleg (Aug 10, 2005)

Kelly said:
			
		

> So, is Madge wrong on this or is Julio wrong?????  RCI made no distinction on resorts.  Like I mentioned earlier, they called ME to confirm the weeks on the day of the expire.  I would have hated to get the confirm and the airline tickets and then find out I was given the wrong information.  This is poor customer relations.  I am not mad at RCI, just feel a bit used that they were oh, so very willing to take my visa up front and figure it all out later.  It ranks up there with "Can we extend your membership tonight even though we can't find an exchange for you?"




Mexican resorts change the rules far more frequently than other timeshares. RCI has to respect those changes, even though they are hard to keep up with. 

When Madge made this statement, most resorts didn't impose the return rule on extra vacations, since they thought it was a great way to attract fresh meat for their sales programs all the while using extra space. The Mexican resorts, though, figured out that if Joe Shmoe didn't buy the first time he visited, he probably won't the second or third time, so they started restricting extra vacation returns as well as exchanges.

RCI sends out updates on these matters to their guides, supervisors and managers, but as with anything else, when you are trying to get the word to over 1,000 employees, consistency is very difficult to achieve.


----------



## EileenSRN (Aug 10, 2005)

OOPS! Thanks, Geekette. I flipped those fees.  Aren't you allowed to try and recoup MF as well as Exchange/GC fees?


----------

